# Hello



## Daniel551 (Mar 14, 2019)

Hello, I just found this forum and hope to find what I am looking for. I 39 and my wife and I just celebrated our 19 year anniversary a couple of days ago. We have two beautiful teenage girls and we are still madly in love with each other. Although i find it hard to discuss certain things with her because she is very sensitive and i hate to upset her for minor issues.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Welcome. Why would a minor issue upset your W?


----------



## Daniel551 (Mar 14, 2019)

As I said she is what I feel is very sensitive. A lot of it has to do with the fact that I am a Marine and a Cop and have a different sense of humor than most people. So.times thing I think are not a big deal she gets offended or hurt. So a lot of times I bite my tongue and don't say what I feel so that i can avoid hurting her. I know this is unhealthy on my not to be able to communicate some of these feelings but these things have not caused an issue. I did put up a post in the Sex section explaining what issue I am referring to. So far I have received lots of good responses.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Then welcome on board.

We are here for you to vent away.


----------

